# 2010 Spring Season Officially Closed



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well this is my fourth bird of 2010 and I am finally tagged out. Shot him at 55 yards with the 11-87. I couldn't have asked for a better season. 6 days hunting and it produced two Rios and two Easterns. Took three trips to get this guy who has been hanging out with another good bird. You could pattern their morning routine to a T. Last two times these guys were henned up and didn't care too much for my calling or my dekes. Well yesterday no hens and they were on fire. Now it is time to get back on the crappie.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

nice bird...i'm still looking for my first!! but 4th bird??? i hope 2 was from a diffrent state....
Limit 2 bearded turkeys per hunter per spring season. Only one bearded turkey may be taken per day. ODNR..


----------



## ChilliFisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

Read the post he said 2 Rios and 2 easterns.. The Rios range is nowhere close to Ohio.

Josh


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

2 birds were taken in Kansas (I posted them in the out of state hunting area) and 2 birds in Ohio. All birds shot on different days. (In KS you can shoot two in one day though)


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice!!! :d


----------

